# 12 week training plan log with pictures



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey all. so iv been a member on here for a while now and not really posted much. i used to train but have had a year and half out and am now dedicated to getting back to the better former moi. il keep all updated weekly and as you can all c from the pics i need a bit of help and work. i have put on a bit of body fat but i still feel i need to bulk up in size some more. where do i go from here. also it says that my file jpeg is to large to attach an image what do i do.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Alreet Danbon, welcome to the board mate! 

If you need to resize your images you can do so in paint mate, if you click the image tab in paint it gives you the option resize/skew, it should be fairly straight forward from there mate but if you need any more help resizing let me know


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Cheers Captain.

That helped as you can see it worked. Not sure where to go from here. i need more size im currently at 13 st 10 and would like to go to 14st 8 but look more lean. like i said any help. im a clean slate to work on.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

why specifically 14st 8lbs


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey 5 o.

I didnt mean the weight to the pound just id like to go up another stone or so and then lean myself out sa bit as i dont want to lose any size. not that im particulaly big which nis prob why i dont want to lose size.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Get a nice clean diet together and concentrate on poundage progression in the gym mate, and it will come. You've got a solid start anyway.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

hey fellas.

just trained shoulders and arms and im ****ed. gonna eat now.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Would not be my choice in wallpaper


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well your a big lad as it is. What do you lift? How long did you train before?


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

hey

i trained for 2 years before and was looking in good shape. but i stopped training and let myself go. regarding strength im not to strong.

bench 110 on an olympic bar for 8

shoulder press 37 .5 dumbells on each arm

i dont reakky squat or dead lift which i know i should start doing. il get back to you on that.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For someone who's not trained for 18 months you're still looking in good shape - what were you like before the break?


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

danbon said:


> hey
> 
> i trained for 2 years before and was looking in good shape. but i stopped training and let myself go. regarding strength im not to strong.
> 
> ...


110 kilos? that is pretty damn strong imo. Most people are pretty bad at benching but that is impressive imo, I know quite a few people who have trained hard for years and have just got to that. Alike the shoulder press that is still pretty damn good. On your pics though you have got a well developed base even though you may have not trained in 2 years you shouldn't have a problem advancing.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

considering you've had a year and a half off mate you still look good. good luck with the training keep us updated


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

great genetics to get huge.. and you have also kept the fat off over the past 18 months. look good buddy. a lot of potential IMO


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the positive comments. il put pics up every sat. like 5 0 said im gonna clean upmy diet and wel see how it goes.


----------



## SNOWY (Mar 27, 2006)

and by the look of picture 2 you were really enjoying yourself:whistle:


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

id enjoy it more if shed some fat ha ha


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

so today i trained chest and back. not a bad work ouut.


----------



## gurry (Jun 6, 2007)

you keep a log of exercises weights and number of reps?

might help to see progress and give us an idea of exercises to help with your goals.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Gurry.

on each sat il put up what weights exersices and diet iv done fgor that week to keep every one up to speed. that way its all down weekly. gives any one who is interested a better overall idea of my trainng and eating habits. and of course any help would be appreciated.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey all.

Ok as I said every saturday il put up my weeks information of training, food and pics. any help would be greatly appreciated in order for me to better my physique. im looking for size and to tone up. so this is not going to be easy. Here are the pics and the weights and diet info will follow.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking good mate and it might just be my eyes but it does look like there are improvements since last photos , pecs seem more apparent. well done mate keep it up. it shouldnt take to long you seem to already have a good ammount of mass


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

OK now for the info.

So TRaining as follows.

Sat 9th: Shoulders and arms. Dumbell presses 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Lateral raises 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Front Raise 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Shrugs 3 sets 8 6 4

Military Press 3 sets 8 6 4

Wed 13th: Chest and Back. Flat bench dumbell press 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Flat dumbell fly 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Barbell Row 4 sets 12 10 8 6

Lat Pulldown 4 sets 12 10 8 6

All done to complete failure.

I know this is not much but dont want to go mad at the start and injure myself.

FOOD.

I eat pretty much the same each day so here it goes.

Wake Around 8am Large Bowl of porridge. 4 egg whites mixed in milk 2 amino acid tabs.

Around 10am 3 peices wholmeal toast with butter.

Dinner 12 Either wholemeal pasta with chicken and a sauce from stock

with garlic, onions and chilies.

OR

Jacket Potatoes with beans.

2 amino acid tabs

Around 2pm Cheese sandwhich on wholmeal bread

4pm A Meal consisting of Chickn Breast, Pasta and a sauce.

2 amino acid tabs

7 pm cereal like jordans coutry crisp.

10pm Whey Isolate protein. contains 24g protein

2g Carbs

1g Fat

5g Glutamine

Bcaa s

Before bed i take a multivitamin and cod liver oil omega 3.

I drink about 6 litres of water a day and snack on fruit and nuts throughout the day.

Please guys feel free to comment on anything im open to good bad comments as it all helps. cheers.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Cheers warren.

I Cant wait myself to see my improvements. its just a case of stickin to it.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Cheers warren.

I Cant wait myself to see my improvements. its just a case of stickin to it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

do you do legs??

most on here will advise squats , deadlifts and benching as the main lifts i think.

and you are going from 4- 10 without any protien try get some in everymeal. sorry i cant help anymore im just a beginner and im just saying what iv been told , im sure the more advanced guys will explain better

good luck on te next week. im in the same boat but pics every 2 weeks


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey warren

Yeah Im gonna train legs I just wanted to break myself in slowly. Have You put any pics up yet for the before stage. im sure il get a tellin off somewhere along the line soon for not squatin ot deadliftin of someone ha ha. il keep checkin ya thread.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate , go on starting out forums and its called somethig like ,''my diet and workout log'' some pics on there but im no were near your mass lol im only 165 in thos pics lol


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Danbon, I recognise your face...Where in Manchester you from? Ever show your face in Bury?


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

lol bez i live in bury. who r u


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Bez

I dont use facebook. where do you train. what school were you at


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Im just trainin at JJB mate, went to BroadOak bud.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

What about you mate? Im 20, how old are you?


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

i have a few mates over at jjb. you not have any threads on here


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

im 24. went to derby high. cant believe ya reconised me ha ha


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Haha, like I said, got a v good memory!!

You know Adam Crowley, Carl Finlayson, Chris Sharkey? Any of those ring a bell?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Dan,

You have the potential to get into awesome shape bro, you already have the size and strength, from looking at your pics you dont seem to be carrying much fat, have you any idea when your looking to cut?

any reason why you had such a long break? did you get an injury?

im sure you will see progress when you look back at your pics. keep up the good work bro.


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

cheers nobbylou.

i stopped training while at university and know i need to start again. just fed up of people tellin me how good i USED to look. I know im capable of getting better than i was before it just takes hard god damn work.

Bez i does chris play up at sedgley park.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I just know he used to play for Salford Reds?

You didn't go to Edge Hill either did you? I went to a beach party a while back and I coulda swore you was there! I bet I sound like a right stalker!!!


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

no way bez.

yeah im at edgehill ha ha. small world. it was a good night


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah no way thats cool, I went to the freshers one like 2 years ago when my mates started. What you studyin mate? Where you trainin? You been on a cycle before?


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Bez

Im trainin at total in whitefield at the mo. done a cycle 2 years ago but wasn t to impressed.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Alright mate,

I'm back at Fitness First in Whitefield, should try and get you in on a session one day or something.


----------

